# Flashcart for N64?



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 18, 2012)

Wondering if I should pick up an N64 for retro-gaming, but the games are WAY overpriced anywhere I could find them so I'm looking for a good flashcart. (Otherwise I'll just emulate them...)

What would be a good, *CHEAP* flashcart for N64?


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 18, 2012)

"Cheap" is subjective.  Contempory devices like the CD64 and Z64 are increasingly rare and can be clunky and unreliable.  A modern cart like the 64drive or NeoMyth is going to set you back 200USD

Here's a review of the 64Drive.

http://gbatemp.net/t309492-64drive-review


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 18, 2012)

No such thing as 'cheap' for consoles other than the DS. Flash carts on other systems never got popular enough to push down production costs. So you could probably buy most of the games you want to play cheaper than a flash cart.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeh, I'd suggest investing in a good condition N64 pad, a usb convertor and just emulating to be honest.


----------



## Coto (Jan 18, 2012)

Everdrive64 is the cheapest flashcard I found available. $100 or so

http://shop.retrogate.com/

While I was about to get one, it's much better to get original cartridges, also, the screen resolution isn't that good unless you do a hardware mod.


----------

